# Heelwork to Music Workshop - Kent - 13 June 2010



## Louise594 (May 28, 2010)

Hi

We are running a heelwork to music workshop on 13th June 2010, at Upchuch in Kent, details below.

Paws In Motion
Louise Ince - Tel: 01322 668955 - Email: [email protected]
Louise Ballard  Tel: 01268 771255  Email: [email protected]

Heelwork To Music Workshop
Sunday 13th June 2010 
10am  5pm
Upchurch Village Hall, Upchurch,   Nr. Sittingbourne, ME9 7AJ
£40.00 per handler (includes fish & chip lunch)
With Two Instructors

We are holding a heelwork to music/freestyle workshop and will be working on Motivation how to build drive into your training. 
Then Linking Moves together making sure they flow and are interpreting the music.
Also Choosing Music, how to choose music to suit both you and your dog!
We will be supplying refreshments during the day 
as well as a fish and chip lunch.
The workshop will end with a question and answer session.

For more information contact

Louise Ince on 01322 668955 or
Louise Ballard on 01268 771255 or 07733 187065


----------

